# Tin boats Box pass #10



## Kochy (May 19, 2014)

Ladies and Gents, it's time for Tinboat's Box Pass #9. Same rules as the previous Box Passes except this one is only opened to previous Box Pass participants, due to BP #7 going missing and the others going MIA for quite some time.

Taken from previous Box Pass rules.

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the contiguous US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month. 

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. If for any reason you need to delay this shipping please let someone know. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, if you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list. 

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $16.85 for shipping. Interesting shipping was $10.95 when we first started the Box Passes.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.

1. 
3. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.
9.
10. Kochy

Sign up!


----------



## Moedaddy (May 19, 2014)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## lswoody (May 19, 2014)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (May 20, 2014)

1.Moedaddy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Kochi


----------



## huntinfool (May 20, 2014)

I'd like to play again.


----------



## lswoody (May 20, 2014)

1. Moedaddy
2. Lswoody
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Kochy


----------



## longshot (May 20, 2014)

I can't copy from my phone but I will do it again


----------



## Kochy (May 23, 2014)

1. Moedaddy
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Kochy

I got you bud.


----------



## huntinfool (May 25, 2014)

So I guess I can't play again?


----------



## heycookieman (May 27, 2014)

I don't have ten post in the last month but I was in box 7 or 8. If it's ok add me if you can't no worries. Thanks


----------



## earl60446 (May 27, 2014)

Curious as to why it is open only to "previous Box Pass Participants" ?
Although the required shipping method costing $16.95 is a bit much.
Tim


----------



## longshot (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353757#p353757 said:


> earl60446 » 27 May 2014, 11:17[/url]"]Curious as to why it is open only to "previous Box Pass Participants" ?
> Although the required shipping method costing $16.95 is a bit much.
> Tim


Read the very first paragraph it explains why


----------



## lswoody (May 27, 2014)

Huntin fool, go ahead and add yer self. Just copy it manually. Like this:

1.
2.
Etc, etc


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 27, 2014)

The rules need to be updated/amended. 

For example, look at rule 7 and then see that Kochy is listed as number 10 on the list of pass participants. I think he has defaulted to being the caretaker of the Box pass - not an issue whatsoever just an indication that the rules need to be updated, cleaned and amended.

Also, for the last pass the second sentence of rule 2 was scrubbed which allowed for a better rule 10.


$.02


----------



## huntinfool (May 28, 2014)

1. Moedaddy
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot
4. Huntinfool
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Kochy


----------



## Kochy (May 29, 2014)

Let me know what needs changed, and I'll copy and paste it in to the first post.


----------



## lswoody (May 29, 2014)

I have no problem with Heycookieman getting in on this if no one else does. What u guys think??


----------



## waterman (May 30, 2014)

Can I get in on it?

Purdy peas!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (May 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354105#p354105 said:


> lswoody » Yesterday, 22:02[/url]"]I have no problem with Heycookieman getting in on this if no one else does. What u guys think??


Me either


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2014)

I will step out if you want to let some others in


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354213#p354213 said:


> longshot » 30 May 2014, 19:49[/url]"]I will step out if you want to let some others in



no problems, you're still good to go!

The list should look something like this????

1. Moedaddy
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot
4. huntinfool
5. heycookieman
6. waterman
7.
8.
9.
10. Kochy


Kochy,
Where you able to get a chance to see where the last box traveled?


----------



## lswoody (May 31, 2014)

Long shot stay in it. We ain't got 10 yet. We need more so we can get this a rolling


----------



## lswoody (May 31, 2014)

3 more and we're good!!!!


----------



## waterman (Jun 1, 2014)

Bump, let's get some more folks.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone can get in on this pass as long as they aren't brand new.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 4, 2014)

Let's go guys and sign up!!!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 4, 2014)

Why don't you open it to all members. 
Have everyone send Kochy a PM with their name address and a good phone number. That way if it gets derailed it can quickly get back on track.

Just a thought.


----------



## waterman (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok I will get in again :beer: 

1. Moedaddy
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot
4. huntinfool
5. heycookieman
6. waterman
7. fool4fish1226
8.
9.
10. Kochy


----------



## lswoody (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on ya'll!!! 2 more!!!


----------



## waterman (Jun 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kochy (Jun 13, 2014)

We only need two more lets do this.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 16, 2014)

Could we not mix up the names and just leave it as everyone signs up?? I know it was done in the last pass but we've never done it in prior passes. Hey we need 2 more to get in on this!!! So sign up and don't be scared!!! Haha!!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a heads up my computer had a melt down this past weekend and is shot I'm using an old laptop till I get money for a new one. So plz bear with me I'll check as much as I can. Thanks


----------



## Winddog (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm game for another go around. A quick question to those on the list, how many of you fish the salt? I ask because the last go around I put in some big swimbaits. If no one on the list fishes the salt I won't put anymore salt water stuff in.


----------



## waterman (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm freshwater only.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright, Winddog is #8. We need one more ya'll!!! Would be nice to get this going by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## rusty503 (Jun 20, 2014)

I would like to get in this round before I have to deploy again to the big sandbox.


----------



## longshot (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's hope that does'nt happen but if it does they let you win this time


----------



## rusty503 (Jun 20, 2014)

Actually, it is happening. I go back over in Sept. Back to Bagram.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds like we have 10. I fish both fresh and salt. I fish a couple of slot lakes where there are some big fish.


----------



## waterman (Jun 20, 2014)

rusty503 said:


> Actually, it is happening. I go back over in Sept. Back to Bagram.


Man that sucks. THANK YOU for your service!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 21, 2014)

I fish salt :beer:


----------



## lswoody (Jun 21, 2014)

Woo Hoo!!! Let's get this thing a rolling. Thank you for your service to our country rusty503. My prayers are with you


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, thank you for your service.


----------



## heycookieman (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes thank you and all the vets for there service!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 22, 2014)

:USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1:


----------



## Winddog (Jun 23, 2014)

So in light of rusty503's impending trip back to the desert I hope he's first?

Rusty, be safe over there!


----------



## rusty503 (Jun 23, 2014)

It doesn't have to be right away. I still have a few months before I have to leave.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 30, 2014)

So here we go. The list looks like this:

1. Moedaddy 
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot
4. Huntinfool
5. Heycookieman 
6. Waterman
7. Fool4fish1226
8. Winddog
9. Rusty503
10. Kochy

We're all set. Let's get this thing a rolling!!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey huntinfool before you send it to me make sure you put a bag of $20 bills in there for me plz and no funny money all greenbacks plz. thanks :lol: happy forth everyone


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 4, 2014)

Sure, I'll get right on that! [emoji12]

I was first last time and didn't know what to expect. I'm hoping to be better prepared this time.


----------



## longshot (Jul 4, 2014)

How come you didn't scramble the list up


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't care if y'all scramble the names, I just don't want to be first!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Kochy!!! You sent this box out yet?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 16, 2014)

any updates on this :-k


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 16, 2014)

Guess he forgot!




Probably just busy.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359732#p359732 said:


> huntinfool » Yesterday, 21:28[/url]"]Guess he forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have or fell asleep. Lol!!!


----------



## Kochy (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry will have it shipped out with in the next 2 days, if not I get paid Thursday, and it will definetly be shipped out by then. Sorry bout the wait, have been busy.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360348#p360348 said:


> Kochy » Today, 13:58[/url]"]Sorry will have it shipped out with in the next 2 days, if not I get paid Thursday, and it will definetly be shipped out by then. Sorry bout the wait, have been busy.



Not a problem bud :beer:


----------



## lswoody (Jul 22, 2014)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey hey hey!!! I guess it's headin my way today!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a heads up, I'll be on vacation the first week of aug.( Lake George ) I don't think it will get here by then but just to let you know.


----------



## longshot (Aug 1, 2014)

It looks like this thing is a bust


----------



## waterman (Aug 1, 2014)

longshot said:


> It looks like this thing is a bust


Yuup, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## longshot (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone else find it odd that the guy who ended up with the box full of tackle made sure he was last on the list again. Seems like a pretty good way to stock up on tackle.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 2, 2014)

I really don't think that is the case. If I'm not mistaken Kochy has started several of these


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362035#p362035 said:


> lswoody » Yesterday, 21:37[/url]"]I really don't think that is the case. If I'm not mistaken Kochy has started several of these



He has - it will work out - sometimes life happens


----------



## heycookieman (Aug 3, 2014)

Something may have come. Family, work or just very busy.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## waterman (Aug 11, 2014)

SSHHHH! Kochy is sleeping.


----------



## longshot (Aug 11, 2014)

Take my name off the list.


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 12, 2014)

Add my name to the list if possible.


----------



## rusty503 (Aug 12, 2014)

As much as I hate to do it, I am going to have to remove myself from the list. As some of you know, I am about to deploy to Afghanistan in less than two weeks time. Mail to and from there takes an average of 3 weeks each way. I don't think it would be fair to anyone to have to wait 6 weeks or so to pass it along. Besides about the only thing I could add would be sand and dirt. 

Now I have to sell my 1985 Grumman PRO Fisherman with a 25hp Johnson. I will be posting that later.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry about the wait guys, ive been working 6 days a week, sometimes even 7 days a week. I've been mostly working, and sleeping, haven't had any time to do it, I didn't take anything out of the box, so I'm just gunna ship it out the way it was sent to me, sorry about the long wait. And no I didn't take the box. I barely even have time to fish anymore haha.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Kochy said:


> Sorry about the wait guys, ive been working 6 days a week, sometimes even 7 days a week. I've been mostly working, and sleeping, haven't had any time to do it, I didn't take anything out of the box, so I'm just gunna ship it out the way it was sent to me, sorry about the long wait. And no I didn't take the box. I barely even have time to fish anymore haha.


I called it! You WERE sleeping. Lol!


No problems....it's just tackle. [emoji106]


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 12, 2014)

Can I take Rusty's spot? I've had enough time in the sand. :wink: Btw, stay safe over there.


----------



## heycookieman (Aug 12, 2014)

I know I'm no one here but I'm ok with Tim taken Rusty's spot. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Timtactical said:


> Can I take Rusty's spot? I've had enough time in the sand. :wink: Btw, stay safe over there.


I don't see why not.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Please dont take offense to this question. From what I understand from the rules, each of you pay 16 bucks to ship around a box and remove and replace items of equal value? Is that correct? I was curios about this "box pass" after seeing some posts about people stealing your box and not shipping it forever. Can someone please tell me why it is awesome. Im sure im just missing something..

Edit: If that is correct, wouldnt it be smarter to just pitch in the 150 bucks paid in shipping give or take and just all recieve something instead of a bill at the PO?


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark3 said:


> Please dont take offense to this question. From what I understand from the rules, each of you pay 16 bucks to ship around a box and remove and replace items of equal value? Is that correct? I was curios about this "box pass" after seeing some posts about people stealing your box and not shipping it forever. Can someone please tell me why it is awesome. Im sure im just missing something..
> 
> Edit: If that is correct, wouldnt it be smarter to just pitch in the 150 bucks paid in shipping give or take and just all recieve something instead of a bill at the PO?


Nobody ever said it makes sense.

You must be one of those that goes catching, not fishing.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark3 said:


> Please dont take offense to this question. From what I understand from the rules, each of you pay 16 bucks to ship around a box and remove and replace items of equal value? Is that correct? I was curios about this "box pass" after seeing some posts about people stealing your box and not shipping it forever. Can someone please tell me why it is awesome. Im sure im just missing something..
> 
> Edit: If that is correct, wouldnt it be smarter to just pitch in the 150 bucks paid in shipping give or take and just all recieve something instead of a bill at the PO?


Remember grab bags as a kid? This is a fisherman's version.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems like a great idea to me and I cant wait to get in on it actually!


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 12, 2014)

waterman said:


> Dark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Please dont take offense to this question. From what I understand from the rules, each of you pay 16 bucks to ship around a box and remove and replace items of equal value? Is that correct? I was curios about this "box pass" after seeing some posts about people stealing your box and not shipping it forever. Can someone please tell me why it is awesome. Im sure im just missing something..
> ...


Well that lame insult made about equal sense plus Im quite the opposite. Im the kinda guy that will spend all day going after a big bite, while my co slays dinks.

See, being in the Army for a couple minutes has given me a keen sense of when people havent utilized common sense or their brain at all when designing a plan. I see it every day from my under educated peers. Its tough to not ask why when identified. Its great to have a program to either draw in new members or build a family atmosphere, its just when it could be so much better with a quick correction it would be beneficial to overcome the potential loss of dignity and just make it happen. It just seems to me that you may be spending hundreds of bucks for a chuckle. Sorry if thinking is frowned upon these days. I guess my forwardness and common sense will not fit in here. Sorry Guys, Dueces


----------



## rusty503 (Aug 12, 2014)

Timtactical said:


> Can I take Rusty's spot? I've had enough time in the sand. :wink: Btw, stay safe over there.



Trust me, I fully intend to stay safe. I have found that the IDF has increased heavily.

I withdrew because I honestly thought the pass would be a lot quicker. The only way I could have stayed was if I was last. That wouldn't be fair to even ask for to the rest of the list. Heck I could've passed everything out to the others in the unit, dug a big hole in the ground filled it with water and play like we were fishing. Naw, it would be our luck to catch something we really DIDN'T want to catch. Or catch someone using it as an outdoor latrine. Bad idea but it was interesting for a bit.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark3 said:


> waterman said:
> 
> 
> > Dark3 said:
> ...


Ok buddy


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought about it and I returned to apologize for my untactful and disrespectful behavior. Who am I to question or judge something people enjoy. I am truly sorry to all I may have offended.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Moderator please fix the thread I ruined.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363119#p363119 said:


> Dark3 » 12 Aug 2014, 17:09[/url]"]Moderator please fix the thread I ruined.


You did not ruin it. You just had a idea that was not well received


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark3 said:


> I thought about it and I returned to apologize for my untactful and disrespectful behavior. Who am I to question or judge something people enjoy. I am truly sorry to all I may have offended.


I wish you'd get in on it. You may enjoy it. I run to the mailbox like a kid every month for my Lucky Tackle Box delivery. No offense taken and I don't think you were being disrespectful. I'm just an a hole, momma tried to beat it outta me, never could. 

By the way....THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 12, 2014)

And thank you. Maybe if I dont get shunned and establish my self here I would be honored. Hey some of the best relationships start on a bad note and visa versa lol


----------



## heycookieman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to say I would like to be taken off the list for this box . My mother in law is in the hospital and my mom is have a major operation on Tuesday and will at least a month to heal. But on a good note Ill be a grand dad for a second time in feb. so I have to help my son with his house before winter. I just wont have the time to look for go through and ship the box. I'm very sorry but all of it is out of my control.


----------



## longshot (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think it's going to happen anyway.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 18, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Moedaddy (Aug 18, 2014)

I've not received it yet


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Open to fill any empty shoes on this pass. Whomever has lead send me a PM if interested. If Im the last guy I'll start up Box 11.


----------



## longshot (Aug 25, 2014)

You can have my spot because it's not happening anyway


----------



## waterman (Aug 25, 2014)

longshot said:


> You can have my spot because it's not happening anyway


Yep, I'd say it's a Longshot. [emoji12] 

Couldn't help myself!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364342#p364342 said:


> sixgun86 » 24 Aug 2014, 21:01[/url]"]Open to fill any empty shoes on this pass. Whomever has lead send me a PM if interested. If Im the last guy I'll start up Box 11.




Dang were have you been??????


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363065#p363065 said:


> Kochy » August 12th, 2014, 2:58 pm[/url]"]Sorry about the wait guys, ive been working 6 days a week, sometimes even 7 days a week. I've been mostly working, and sleeping, haven't had any time to do it, I didn't take anything out of the box, so I'm just gunna ship it out the way it was sent to me, sorry about the long wait. And no I didn't take the box. I barely even have time to fish anymore haha.



Been watching this thread a bit because I've been thinking of participating in one of these, but this SUCKS!! This guy says he is going to ship it out back in July and then again on August 12th, yet it still hasn't happened. He last singed on here on August 22nd. Why no update then?!?!?! I don't care if your working 12 hour days 7 days a week. You say you don't have time, yet you have time to sign on here within the last week probably to see whats going on with this very thread. You obviously have access to the internet so log on to UPS or the USPS print a shipping label and have your wife, girlfriend, mom, dad, uncle, brother, sister or whoever drop the box off for you. IT'S NOT THAT HARD!!!!!!


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Agreed with the above. How hard is it to ship a box no matter how busy, drop it off at lunch, in the morning, on your way home, ect, ect.


----------



## waterman (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd say this is over.....at least for me anyway. If it fires back up somebody let me know.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for the rant. Struck a bit of a nerve this morning for some reason.


----------



## waterman (Aug 28, 2014)

BigTerp said:


> Sorry for the rant. Struck a bit of a nerve this morning for some reason.


Yeah, it don't make a lot of sense does it?


----------



## longshot (Aug 29, 2014)

He's probably not done cherry picking the last one. If you really think about it the only one that this is a good deal for is the last person to get the box. Who is the same guy every time by the way. I mean you take a few things out and put a few things in and pay 15-18 bucks freight. You could take that same money and buy the lures you want and not have to depend on some guy to get off his ass and do what he says.


----------



## Kochy (Sep 1, 2014)

Actually, I didn't take a single thing out of this box. So you can stop now... The box is on its way to Moedaddy. If I wanted to cherry pick it, I'd take those fishfinders. Which they are still there... 
And just so you know I would of shipped it out back near the 12th of August, but a relative was in the hospital, so that was the "LEAST" of my worries at that point..


----------



## lswoody (Sep 1, 2014)

Gotta say Kochy has always been trust worthy. But sometimes things happen and the unimportant things get put on the back burner. People are more important than things. And the stuff in the pass box are just "things"!!! No need in the rants.


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got a message from Kochy, said he mailed it Thurs. should get it tomorrow or Weds. I agree with lswoody, no need in mouthing off. Lswoody pm me your mailing info!!!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Sep 1, 2014)

re-post and verify list.


----------



## Kochy (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys, again sorry for the delay of things. I seriously had to ship the box in between classes at college but at least I got to it. Again sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey got the box Wednesday and haven't had a chance to open it but will this evening and get it back out on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's moving AWESOME :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I went thru the tread and this is what I came up with. Let me know if this right and I will remove and add names so we have a good list to go by. Just trying to help

1. Moedaddy 
2. Lswoody
3. Longshot remove and add timtactical
4. Huntinfool
5. Heycookieman remove and add sixgun86
6. Waterman
7. Fool4fish1226
8. Winddog
9. Rusty503 remove could add one more
10. Kochy


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

Timtactical pm me your address.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Sep 6, 2014)

If Rusty503 is removed I would like to be added in his spot


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright guys, I will be mailing the box out this evening.


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Box is heading your way lswoody!


----------



## lswoody (Sep 11, 2014)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 11, 2014)

Timtactical, address sent.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys my daughter just let me know that I got a heavy box that was sent by priority mail today. Bad news is I had surgery today and might not go home till Sunday or Monday. Got your address Timtactical and hopefully I can get the box headed your way by the end of next week. Keep me in your prayers guys. Thanks!!!!


----------



## heycookieman (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope all went well and get well soon.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks!! Looks like I'll be leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## heycookieman (Sep 14, 2014)

Good to hear, Now go warm that seat in your boat asap


----------



## Timtactical (Sep 15, 2014)

Good deal, Get better.


----------



## Winddog (Sep 15, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366093#p366093 said:


> lswoody » 12 Sep 2014, 18:05[/url]"]Hey guys my daughter just let me know that I got a heavy box that was sent by priority mail today. Bad news is I had surgery today and might not go home till Sunday or Monday. Got your address Timtactical and hopefully I can get the box headed your way by the end of next week. Keep me in your prayers guys. Thanks!!!!




You have no business worring about us & a stupid box, have a good recovery, then worry about the box. IMHO.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys should be getting the box out Mon. or Tues. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 24, 2014)

Box was mail yesterday headed to Timtactical.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 29, 2014)

Got a pm the box is on its way to me. 

Sixgun pm me your address.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 4, 2014)

I've pm sixgun twice, about a .month apart. Still no :word. What should I do?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 5, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> I've pm sixgun twice, about a .month apart. Still no :word. What should I do?



PM waterman lets keep this box moving JMO


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 5, 2014)

Sounds reasonable. Anyone else?


----------



## waterman (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## waterman (Oct 6, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Sounds reasonable. Anyone else?


I tried to send you my address but it wouldn't let me. Send me a message, maybe I can respond.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2014)

Got it.


----------



## waterman (Oct 7, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Got it.


Sorry to send it multiple times, I was getting an error message on my end. I didn't think it went through.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2014)

It did, I had the same problem. I probably sent mine to you even more. It'll be Saturday before I can send it. Unless my wife goes in late one day.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 12, 2014)

Didn't make it Sat. Should get it Monday.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 14, 2014)

Post office closed for Columbus day. Grrr. Working on other arrangements to get it out. Sorry y'all. I leave home at 5:15am every day and don't get home until 7pm. No time during the day and no post office nearby. I am working on it.


----------



## waterman (Oct 14, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Post office closed for Columbus day. Grrr. Working on other arrangements to get it out. Sorry y'all. I leave home at 5:15am every day and don't get home until 7pm. No time during the day and no post office nearby. I am working on it.


No problem.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 18, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> I've pm sixgun twice, about a .month apart. Still no :word. What should I do?




Sorry Fella's.. Changing my Controls to email me when I receive a PM now.

Still interested :roll:


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry y'all. My bosses 5 yo daughter woke up with a fever and abdominal pain. Er sent her home, then back again and looks like she is going to have an appendectomy. I had to open and close today so no visit to the post office. 
6 guns has pm'd me should I send it his way or keep with waterman? I'll see if I can get my dad to mail it out.


----------



## waterman (Oct 18, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Sorry y'all. My bosses 5 yo daughter woke up with a fever and abdominal pain. Er sent her home, then back again and looks like she is going to have an appendectomy. I had to open and close today so no visit to the post office.
> 6 guns has pm'd me should I send it his way or keep with waterman? I'll see if I can get my dad to mail it out.


Go ahead and send it to him. That's only fair.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 21, 2014)

Pm me your address 6 guns


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sent.

Please let me know who is after me. Will post up when in hand.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 22, 2014)

sixgun86 said:


> Sent.
> 
> Please let me know who is after me. Will post up when in hand.



6 - Waterman is next


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 28, 2014)

Package went out yesterday, I left the tracking number at home. Sorry I got so behind on this. 

In my opinion we need to start taking a few items out of that box. I had to get a new one as the old one gave up the ghost and split open. The PO said it has to close flat, which I was just barely able to do. 
Anyways its out there. I'll try and post the number if I get time tonight.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 30, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Package went out yesterday, I left the tracking number at home.
> In my opinion we need to start taking a few items out of that box.



Package has arrived in Alabama! I took the liberty to consolidate some items and combined some packages without discarding anything of value. Got some nice goodies I'll be tossing in the box tomorrow and hope to get it out as late as Monday-Tuesday depending on when I hear from Waterman. 

Ironically enough I know three people in Katy, TX yet I've never crossed the Mississippi.

Thanks for fitting me in Fella's. :mrgreen:

Sending PM to WM now.


----------



## waterman (Oct 30, 2014)

Address sent to Sixgun.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 31, 2014)

waterman said:


> Address sent to Sixgun.



Shipped today usps priority.

9114 9999 4423 8735 5077 93


----------



## waterman (Nov 3, 2014)

Box came in today. Pm inbound for fool4fish.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 4, 2014)

PM sent :beer:


----------



## waterman (Nov 4, 2014)

The box is on its way.
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9114901230801709811416


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got it yesterday I will have it most likely Monday


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 13, 2014)

Box was sent out yesterday

USPS Tracking # 9505511100434316453473 Expected Delivery Day: Friday, November 14, 2014

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 16, 2014)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Box was sent out yesterday
> 
> USPS Tracking # 9505511100434316453473 Expected Delivery Day: Friday, November 14, 2014
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:



It has been delivered =D> =D>


----------



## Winddog (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, got the package, I will be sending it on it's way before the end of the week. 

Who is next? 
It looks like Kochy?


----------



## Winddog (Nov 18, 2014)

Winddog said:


> Hi Guys, got the package, I will be sending it on it's way before the end of the week.
> 
> Who is next?
> It looks like Kochy?




Box is ready to go, just need to know where it's going?


----------



## Winddog (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello? Anybody there?


----------



## waterman (Nov 19, 2014)

Winddog said:


> Hello? Anybody there?


Kochy should be next. Did you pm him?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 19, 2014)

waterman said:


> Winddog said:
> 
> 
> > Hello? Anybody there?
> ...



Yes Kochy


----------



## Winddog (Nov 19, 2014)

PM sent. ;-)


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Winddog (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anybody have Kocky's address? Past box pass participant perhaps?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 24, 2014)

Winddog said:



> Does anybody have Kocky's address? Past box pass participant perhaps?



Hey bud if you don't hear from kochy in a few days you can either start box pass 11 or send it back to me and I will. This is such a cool thing I do not want to see it stall for a long period of time, however this is a bad time of the year because of the holidays and all. Others please chime in on what to do. :beer:


----------



## waterman (Nov 24, 2014)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Winddog said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have Kocky's address? Past box pass participant perhaps?
> ...


I'm game to get in on #11 too. I agree about the holidays though.


----------



## Winddog (Nov 25, 2014)

waterman said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Winddog said:
> ...


 

Not sure what to do??
Howabout I hold on to it for another few days,( until say 12/04??) if no Kochy I'll start #11??
Open to suggestions for sure.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 25, 2014)

Not sure what to do??
Howabout I hold on to it for another few days,( until say 12/04??) if no Kochy I'll start #11??
Open to suggestions for sure

Sounds good to me and you may want to start it after January 01, 2015


----------



## lswoody (Nov 25, 2014)

I think Kochy said he did not want to participate because it took him a while to get it going and some comments were made that he was keeping the box, etc, etc. if you don't hear something by the 4th just start it again.


----------



## Winddog (Dec 1, 2014)

O.k, so I will start a new thread for box pass #11 today. Hopefully will get a list together & be able to send it out to the first on the list 01/01/15.
If Kochy shows up before 12/01/15 I'll just send it to him?


----------

